# Radiator flush how? 2003 gti 20th aniv



## danielfortune1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Guys I am trying to flush my radiator for the winter that is around the corner and I cant find the cap at all on the top. I went to advanced auto and they dont know how either.


----------



## Gravediggaz1.8T (Oct 30, 2008)

Take the cap of the top of the coolant resivoir. 
Turn and pull to open the drain plug near the lower rad. hose. 
If you have a compressor blow air with low pressure through the small hose on the top of the coolant expansion tank, helps out alot. Use distilled water. Might want to remove thermostat to drain the block completely. If not sure how go to the 1.8T engine forum http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2666114 check out this shortcut.


_Modified by Gravediggaz1.8T at 8:44 PM 11-3-2008_


----------

